
Huawei makes hiring splash in Japan by doubling salaries - gourou
https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/China-s-Huawei-makes-hiring-splash-in-Japan-by-doubling-salaries
======
whipoodle
Imagine that- paying workers more money!

